# ontonogan morels



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

do morels grow in abundance in white pine or ontonogan? i have deer hunted up in the area but have never hunted morels. would love to know for sure what time they come on so i wouldn't have to drive an entire day up there and not find any. i have a few spots in mind. just wondering when they come on up there.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Scott, Not sure about the morels, but if there is a season, I'd bet its a very short one. How've you been doing deer hunting there? I've been a few miles south of White Pine deer hunting a couple times and did alright. I've seen some decent ones hanging on poles. Nice country in those parts, especially around the porky's. Jody


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

avidhunter, i have been up in those parts for the past five seasons. three successful ones and two terrible weather ones. last year being one of them. too much snow for the time i was up there. would love to get up there and bowhunt rather than gun hunt. the terrain is quite senic. my buddies laugh at me because all i talked about was how great the land was for shrooms. but i didn't find anyone of the locals that would talk about them. lol. as if i would tell them my spots either.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Scott, know what you mean on the snow. My first year was '95, hardly any snow at all. some of the locals told us that no one has hunted where we were camped in forty years, due to access. Our "driveway" was five miles long with no two tracks coming off it. Haven't been able to get to that spot again. A few other times we had to break camp and move to friendlier climates, Gogebic, Dickinson counties It does look like some great shroom country though. But it sure is a drive. Jody


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

Snow is a part of life up here... we got about 12 inches this weekend... Bring it on!

Morels... people find them but only black morels.... As far as I know.

Season... Mid april to Early June. 

Hot spots... nobody's going to say.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Gratioteer, You folks in the Keeweenaw generally get even more snow than Ontonagon don't you. Gotta love that snow guage Last time I was there it was around 32 or 33 feet. has it been broken yet? I spent a few months north of Ahmeek. Beautiful country Jody


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

well the best part i guess is that i have a spot in mind. area looked great. just need to know when they are on so i don't waste an entire weekend and not find any!. but then again a nice area to be in none the less.


----------



## gratioteer (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh, we aren't going to break the guage this year unless we really get hit. Were sitting at less than 240" of snow this winter... the record is 390".

Still, I'm not complaining. It's nice for the skiing but crappy for the shoveling... everything is a trade off.

Good luck on your hunt for the elusive morel.


----------

